# Bolens ST120



## dthayer (Sep 18, 2009)

I know very little about Bolens products, but I am interested in a used Bolens ST120. Can anyone fill me in regarding the durability and dependability of Bolens and/or the ST120?


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome dthayer!

Is it a diesel or gas model?

I'm not familiar with an ST120 model unless it's an Iseki built Bolens with the small diesel engine (?).

Got any pictures??


----------



## dthayer (Sep 18, 2009)

*Bolens Mower*

Posted on Albany craigslist:

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1379228158.html


----------



## bolens1704 (Jul 21, 2009)

*ST 120*

Don't know specifically about the 120, but I've had an ST 125 hydro (12.5 hp twin Briggs) with 38" mower and 36" snow blower for 22 years and it has served me well. Other than mower blades, a foot pedal interlock switch, electric pto clutch, and the pto switch, and a couple of belts, that thing has been great.


----------

